# ISPConfig2 vs. ISPConfig3



## X.X (26. Sep. 2009)

Hallo!

Erstmal vorweg ein Lob an all jene die zur Entwicklung von ISPConfig beigetragen haben. Sieht eigentlich alles ganz nett aus. Allerdings hab ich mit ISPConfig trotz FAQ / How To wälzen so meine Probleme.

Bitte deshalb um Antworten auf die folgenden Fragen:

1. Ich habe nach dem "The Perfect Server - OpenSUSE 11.1" HowTo einen Strato Vserver Konfiguriert. Bei der Auswahl der ISPConfig Version hab ich mich für ISPConfig2 entschieden, weil laut ISPConfig Website es sich bei der 3er Version um eine Beta handelt.

Dem entsprechend gehe ich also davon aus, dass die 2er wohl bis auf weiteres weiterentwickelt werden würde. Ist dies auch so geplant? Wird es später eine Upgrade möglichkeit von ISPConfig2 auf ISPConfig3 geben?

2. Die ISPConfig2 Installation war relertiv problemlos möglich. Beim "Fine-Tuning" fehlt mir allerdings etwas Hintergrundwissen. Offensichtlich lässt sich der ISPConfig admin httpd (port 81) über den Webinterface Bereich nicht Konfigurieren. Lässt sich der Apache problemlos über /root/ispconfig/httpd/conf/httpd.conf Konfigurieren ohne das es sich mit irgendwelchen ISPConfig Funktionen beisst?

3. Die Konfiguration des Mail-Servers bereitet mir noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Ich hab vorher fast nur QMail benutzt. Ist es in ISPConfig2 eigentlich vorgesehen, dass Mail Accounts in der MySQL DB gespeichert werden, oder ist bei mir nichts Install Technisch verbuggt und es werden normale User (System) Accounts benutzt?

Ich bin etwas überfragt was Postfix betrifft wie das ganze dann letztenendes mit ISPConfig zusammen "arbeitet" wenn alles richtig Konfiguriert wurde. Gibt es (abgesehen von eventuellen zusätzlichen Funktionen) eigentlich unterschiede welche Software im hintergrund benutzt wird bei ISPConfig2 bzw ISPConfig3?

Beispielsweise mit der folgenden Fehlermeldung kann ich gar nichts anfangen:

tail /var/log/mail.err 
Sep 23 17:03:30 imapd: Check for proper operation and configuration
Sep 23 17:03:30 imapd: of the File Access Monitor daemon (famd).
Sep 23 17:13:32 imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (web2_admin)

Wäre nett wenn ich etwas Hilfe bekommen würde wo genau ich am besten ansetzten könnte um Postfix lauffähig zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SandMan (26. Sep. 2009)

bin zwar kein Entwickler von ISPConfig kann dir aber bei 3 Fragen etwas helfen


```
Bei der Auswahl der ISPConfig Version hab ich mich für ISPConfig2 entschieden, weil laut ISPConfig Website es sich bei der 3er Version um eine Beta handelt.
```
ISPConfig 3 ist doch schon als stable veröffentlicht worden, Zitat von der Webseite "ISPConfig 3.0.1.4 final veröffentlicht..."


```
Dem entsprechend gehe ich also davon aus, dass die 2er wohl bis auf weiteres weiterentwickelt werden würde. Ist dies auch so geplant? Wird es später eine Upgrade möglichkeit von ISPConfig2 auf ISPConfig3 geben?
```
wurde mal irgendwo angekündigt, wird aber noch lange dauern bis ein upgrade möglich ist so wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, eine Weiterentwicklung von ISPConfig 2 wurde ebenfalls irgendwo im Forum schon öfters versprochen seitens der Entwickler, da ISPConfig 2 und 3 ganz andere Ansätze und für andere Einsatzgebiete entwickelt wird


```
Gibt es (abgesehen von eventuellen zusätzlichen Funktionen) eigentlich unterschiede welche Software im hintergrund benutzt wird bei ISPConfig2 bzw ISPConfig3?
```
ISPConfig 2 nutzt z.B. proftpd, ISPConfig 3 nutzt Pureftpd womit ich auch wesentlich zufriedener bin!


Ich nutzte ISPConfig 3.0.1.4 Final auf einem produktiven Server ohne Probleme und finde es definitiv übersichtlicher als das alte, problematisch finde ich nur das ISPConfig 3 wesentlich mehr RAM verbraucht


----------



## SandMan (26. Sep. 2009)

bin zwar kein Entwickler von ISPConfig kann dir aber bei 2 Fragen etwas helfen


```
Bei der Auswahl der ISPConfig Version hab ich mich für ISPConfig2 entschieden, weil laut ISPConfig Website es sich bei der 3er Version um eine Beta handelt.[/code

ISPConfig 3 ist doch schon als stable veröffentlicht worden, Zitat von der Webseite "ISPConfig 3.0.1.4 final veröffentlicht..."

[code]Dem entsprechend gehe ich also davon aus, dass die 2er wohl bis auf weiteres weiterentwickelt werden würde. Ist dies auch so geplant? Wird es später eine Upgrade möglichkeit von ISPConfig2 auf ISPConfig3 geben?
```
wurde mal irgendwo angekündigt, wird aber noch lange dauern bis ein upgrade möglich ist so wie ich das in Erinnerung habe


```
Gibt es (abgesehen von eventuellen zusätzlichen Funktionen) eigentlich unterschiede welche Software im hintergrund benutzt wird bei ISPConfig2 bzw ISPConfig3?
```
ISPConfig 2 nutzt z.B. proftpd, ISPConfig 3 nutzt Pureftpd womit ich auch wesentlich zufriedener bin!


Ich nutzte ISPConfig 3.0.1.4 Final auf einem produktiven Server ohne Probleme und finde es definitiv übersichtlicher als das alte


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2009)

zu 2) Der ISPConfig httpd auf port 81 ist ausschließlich für das Controlpanel und nicht für die gehosteten Websites, da muss und sollte man nicht dran rumkonfigurieren.

zu 3) ISPConfig 2 benutzt Linux system User, ISPConfig 3 benutzt virtuelle User. Zu Deiner Fehlermeldung. Schicke mal eine Mail an den Account und rufe dann nochmal per imap ab.


----------

